# Lever, Bosco with PID



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

I have seen in the Bosco workshop in Naples a Bosco with temp. PID.

Can you explain to me, if it makes sense to use a lever machine with PID?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

A Tosco is a dipper i.e. the group is more or less directly bolted onto the boiler, but, in between the 2 is a small reservoir of water to act as a cooling system. AN L1 is different as it has a thermos-hon loop. The idea of a PID is to control the water temp but thats effectively what the reservoir does although it needs you to pull a short flush of course, so, be interesting to know more


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> thermos-hon loop.


Every machine should have one of those


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thats such a mac based blooper, I think I will leave it!


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

This is the answer from Bosco:









Hi Ronald,

We have built few pid'ed machines as per distributor's request, in some of them we kept the pressurestat with an additional switch.

I'm happy to know you are enjoying your machine!

Kind regards

Roberta


----------

